# Sparrowhawk (Accipiter Nisus)



## Vondalinger (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi all, I hope that I've posted these images properly:blush:

This beautiful Sparrowhawk caught a pigeon and chose our back garden to dine in, so I took some photos.



















































Fingers crossed, he won't be a stranger!

Drew.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Cracking series of shots. The sprawk looks in fantasic condition.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Superb photos :2thumb:

Definitely not a bird I'd be happy to see in my garden. Some of my bantams are pigeon-sized!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Great photos! I know we have them in our area as one crash landed in our garden last year, it overshot it's prey (as they do more often than not apparently!) and hit the house, it was stunned for a bit but soon recovered and flew off. That's the only time I've actually seen one here, but you do see pigeon carcasses around that look like the work of Sparrowhawks.

I was concerned that they might start taking my doves, but they don't seem to have as I've never lost any that I can't account for.


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

They are really common these days. Lots around me. I reckon their increase might be linked to collared doves, great photos.


----------



## Vondalinger (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you for your kind replies.

Luckily I seem to have a gift for not spooking wild animals and I am able to get really close. I was only 12 -15 ft away and was watching it for well over 20 minutes.


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

Fantastic, can only wish of that happening to me :notworthy:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Stunning photos,
last autumn I was luckily enough to watch a sparrowhawk washing in the shallows of the river whilst I was canoeing.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Lovely shots.

They do like to make a mess of the lawn!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Vondalinger (Jul 23, 2009)

Luckily, once it was finished, it tried to fly off with the carcass and dropped it in the neighbour's garden.:2thumb:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hiya,

notice your in Sunny Warrington, same here !

I get loads of sparrowhawks around here, recently found just one collared dove of my usual 'pair' at the bird table and a big pile of sandy coloured feathers in the back garden near the apple tree that they usually sit in.

I reckon the sparrowhawks struck lucky ! 

Once saw one sat on a neighbours fence when I was walking the dog, finishing off a robin................


----------



## Vondalinger (Jul 23, 2009)

I've never actually seen one before and couldn't believe how lucky I was that it stayed long enough for me to get my camera!


----------



## higgy (Aug 21, 2008)

Stunning pictures! Saw a sparrow hawk take out a pigeon down near the river and then it proceeded to drag said flapping bird to the river and drown it before dragging it back to the bank to eat! Thing is went there to feed the ducks with my son which all bogged off so no ducks got fed that day.


----------



## Jimmy P (Mar 14, 2012)

Vondalinger said:


> Hi all, I hope that I've posted these images properly:blush:
> 
> This beautiful Sparrowhawk caught a pigeon and chose our back garden to dine in, so I took some photos.
> 
> ...


Great pictures mate, I had one of these chasing a pigeon over my house the other day, didn't land and chow down though : victory: but was awesome to watch.

Thanks

James


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

i saw nearly the exactly the same view in my town 

Aiden


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Brilliant pictures!!


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

So lucky to see one and take a phote of one.WOW is all i can say.Nice picture anyway :2thumb:


----------

